# (heimdall)-Advanced-How to debrick hard bricks with no jtag



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

This is a old guide do not use on new devices.

Hey ladies and gents Figured id teach you how to recover hard bricks without a jtag riff box device.. You will need windows heimdall and or linux 

When people get bricked eg flashing the wrong boot loaders to the device normally your phone will not respond to commands no fret got the solution

*YOU WILL NEED*
* heimdall installed eather in linux or windows
* your dead phone the usb cable and the port your origonally installed the driver on as its the port that the driver looks for
* if you have the sgs4g drivers installed dont worry u will still have to install them for windows linux uses usblib 1.0 which is built in so no driver install is nessary
* for windows this is important install the hemidell driver goto the folder where u have it located goto the sub folder run the exe file and then choose all devices pick the samsung composit and hit install driver once thats done

*INSTRUCTIONS*
1) On bricked device hope theres some battery left hold vol up down and power for about 1-2 mins you can try this with or without battery or with or without charge on battery resualts my very i only tried this on a phone with 80 percent battery.
2) Insert usb you may or may not hear a beep sound if so unplug then immedially plug back in you will get no screen but u will hear a faint beep like a dump dump in windows nothing for linux unless u have sounds for connect tunred on
sometimes u will see a quick flash of light on ur button bars  any of this means the usb port init'd and ur good to go theres a small portion of the rom that normally does not get overwritten and usually causes usb init (seems that linux seems to init that first)
3) Open your command prompt, in windows you can go to start > run and type in cmd
4a) from your comand propmt navigate to your hemidall folder and type:
*make sure the boot and sbl files are in the directory lol*

heimdall flash --primary-boot boot.bin --secondary-boot sbl.bin
you wont see anything on screen but in 30 seconds or so your phone will boot up and wala
4b) if that command doesnt work for some reason
heimdall flash --primary-boot boot.bin --secondary-boot-backup sbl.bin
that will cause the phone to flash the backup copy that it retains to the device even if you do not hear a sound or a faint sound u can check in odin if you have windows before u will see it lights up yellow with no com port which is why u cant odin this

5) wala your phone will once again be alive (providing your flashing the right bootloaders this time)

i have tested this 4 times with my linux box bricked my moms phone (by flashing vibrant bootloaders over sgs 4g ones) and recoverted sucesssfually each time is the only reaon i posted this

THIS IS A OLD GUIDE DO NOT TRY TO USE ON NEW DEVICES.

Sorry for the necro update i have gotten emails from people trying to flash The sgs4g PBL and SBL to other devices if they had a wrong bootloader.... No dont do it... Second google your own device thanks... Mods can please delete this thread would love it.


----------



## tan (Aug 10, 2011)

hmm, I tried over and over but couldn't activate USB port. PC just won't recognize the phone. Mine's not bricked though, i got stuck in recovery <3e> and can't go into download mode or charge when off.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

make sure to reset ur pc if your pc isnt picking up usb  also umm recovery (3e) isnt the same lol but if u want help with that ill help


----------



## tan (Aug 10, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> make sure to reset ur pc if your pc isnt picking up usb  also umm recovery (3e) isnt the same lol but if u want help with that ill help


Is there a way out? No matter what i do, it goes directly to recovery when boots up.


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

that my friend is a bad flash.. Stick your phone back in download mode and reflash a rom u should be good after


----------



## hqwarp (Aug 17, 2011)

I receive:

Initialising connection...
Detecting device...
Failed to detect compatible download-mode device

what to do ?
My S 4GS not turn on... screen completely blank and not a sound


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

windows or linux and if windows make sure you actaully install the usb drivers for hemidall


----------



## hqwarp (Aug 17, 2011)

Raverx3x said:


> windows or linux and if windows make sure you actaully install the usb drivers for hemidall


both.
I install drivers like you wroth on windows, both linux and windows do the same..


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

remove battery hold vol up down and power for a few mins then insert the usb then after while still holding down those buttons insert battery.. if that dont work ill post directions how to flash it with using the usb port info just kinda long so bear with me lol...


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

had some people from xda pst me seems linux has way more sucess with this then windows only 1 person i have heard from has sucessfully done this in windows  but it does work just might not work in 100 percent of all cases


----------



## google_this (Aug 31, 2011)

the website for heimdall is down, anyone got a mirror for the latest version?


----------



## cincymodman (Aug 31, 2011)

Im having the same problem and cant get it to work

I get Unknown Device. Failure to detect compatible device

Let me ask you this. I want to try the linux way,I dont have Linux installed. Im Familiar of course with linux though. What Live Version would u ssuggest and what software needed ????


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

linux or windows?

i can host both ones if needed as i have the downloads to both  I did that just in case some shit like that happened lol


----------



## google_this (Aug 31, 2011)

both would be awesome


----------



## Raverx3x (Jun 24, 2011)

sorry for the late reply np ill upload the files to sf and post links to the software thats needed to make your HARD DEBRICKING DREAMS COME TRUE


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

keeping dev section clean for rom releases, etc. moved.


----------



## bee1 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have a jig


----------



## Splendid (Aug 12, 2013)

Ok well i hard bricked my I9070 with new firmware from India lol, the phone wont switch on or respond in anyway, except if i plug it in my pc it says installing usb u8500 drivers and then few sec later failed to install... so is there a way to fix it without Jtag?


----------



## droidgeek99 (Dec 8, 2012)

Where can I get the boot.bin and sbl.bin files? I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 SGH-I747 and it is dead.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DMDart83 (Jan 10, 2015)

Where you said to locate the heimdall file and type *make sure the boot and sbl files are in the directory lol, how would I do that and when i put the commands in the command prompt i get an error. What did I do wrong?*


----------

